# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE MARCH 1,2009



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE AZ......


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LOS ANGELES ROLLIN TO THE AZ......


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:

the lakers will be in town that day also to whoop up on the sorry ass suns. ill be out there in my lakers gear! :nicoderm:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

WILL BE ON THAT ROAD TRIP FOR SURE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CALI 
WILL BE IN FULL AFFECT!

HITTING BACK BUMPER!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 4 2009, 08:27 PM~12606279
> *WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE AZ......
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:54 PM~12615099
> *
> *


whats up jessie you down to go. im thinking of going  
with my new tow rig.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12617684
> *
> 
> whats up jessie you down to go. im thinking of going
> ...



yeah I'm planning to go put my booth out there I always do well in Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES!!!!!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 4 2009, 09:35 PM~12606395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there......everyone going, have a safe trip....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

don't forget coach & willies the nite before


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG WILL BE THERE 4 DA HOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

You know Arizona's Own BigMando will be on the scene covering all the az lowride action!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 6 2009, 08:46 PM~12627285
> * AZ GOODTIMES!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 13 2009, 01:34 AM~12689149
> *TRAFFIC SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12617684
> *
> 
> whats up jessie you down to go. im thinking of going
> ...


Whats up Bobby looks good.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOCIETY CAR CLUB WILL BE REPPING!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

7 weeks to go :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 15 2009, 06:00 PM~12715994
> *7 weeks to go :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

I think we will be going :wave:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

is the fairgrounds in tucson arizona? or is it in phoenix? can someone let me know....I'm trying to find a hotel right now!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*ILL BE THERE TAKIN PIX...AND CHILLIN WITH ALL MY NEW MEXICO RIDERZ!!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRIDE C.C. will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 13 2009, 12:34 AM~12689149
> *TRAFFIC SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Can't wait Mark it is going to be a good one.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 16 2009, 09:33 AM~12721877
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Can't wait Mark it is going to be a good one.
> *



the trunk is almost done!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Jan 16 2009, 08:13 AM~12721719
> *is the fairgrounds in tucson arizona? or is it in phoenix? can someone let me know....I'm trying to find a hotel right now!
> *


The fairgrounds are in phoenix. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 14 2009, 07:53 PM~12706768
> *SOCIETY CAR CLUB WILL BE REPPING!
> 
> 
> ...



bring her wit u :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THE Intruders CC from Phx Az will be in FULL EFFECT!! Bringin it Strong!! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Jan 16 2009, 08:13 AM~12721719
> *is the fairgrounds in tucson arizona? or is it in phoenix? can someone let me know....I'm trying to find a hotel right now!
> *


phx
go to kayak.com
I was able to get a room off the 17 fwy next to downtown and the show for $40. I was able to get the same rate for nba all star weekend next month too :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:16 AM~12721744
> *ILL BE THERE TAKIN PIX...AND CHILLIN WITH ALL MY NEW MEXICO RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie! get at me when your in town!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12623893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS THERE RIDE TRANSPORTED I CAN HELP YOU WITH THAT..

LOCATED IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA

PM ME

THANKS EDDIE


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

heres a #1-888-839-7077 .$300both ways


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ASS EVENT ....TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 16 2009, 10:38 PM~12728377
> *IF ANYBODY NEEDS THERE RIDE TRANSPORTED I CAN HELP YOU WITH THAT..
> 
> LOCATED IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
> ...


trying to load up in norcal or central cali to head 2 AZ


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 4 2009, 09:17 PM~12606932
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> the lakers will be in town that day also to whoop up on the sorry ass suns. ill be out there in my lakers gear! :nicoderm:
> *


SAME HERE ILL BE SPORTING MY GEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:

too bad its an early game. woulda loved to see it after the show :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 16 2009, 04:57 PM~12725796
> *Whats up homie! get at me when your in town!!!
> *


daaaaaaamnnn...it's gonna be an Impalas Magazine Family gathering....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WAT UP TORO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OH YEA....LRM IS GETTING BETTER... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ttt for a great show!!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

INTRUDERS CC WILL BE REPRESENTING STRONG AGAIN!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT HOMIES


----------



## issie (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking for a transport from the ontario area to Lowrider show in Phoenix. Let me know


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2009, 10:51 PM~12745439
> *daaaaaaamnnn...it's gonna be an Impalas Magazine Family gathering....
> *


THATS RIGHT! THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE CREW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!

PHOENIX ARE YOU READY! CUZ I KNOW I AM!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 11:27 AM~12828525
> *THATS RIGHT! THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE CREW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> PHOENIX ARE YOU READY! CUZ I KNOW I AM!
> *


HMMMMMMMM....... Official LayItLow.com pic at the Impalas booth at 2:00 PM?????? :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 10:46 AM~12828698
> *HMMMMMMMM....... Official LayItLow.com pic at the Impalas booth at 2:00 PM??????  :0
> *


Im there!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 11:48 AM~12828711
> *Im there!
> *


that's 2......everyone else think its a good idea??? you guys and gals ok with that time????


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT HOMIES
:0  :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ill be there


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 11:52 AM~12828742
> *that's 2......everyone else think its a good idea??? you guys and gals ok with that time????
> *


  :biggrin: WHATS UP USO


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:16 AM~12721744
> *ILL BE THERE TAKIN PIX...AND CHILLIN WITH ALL MY NEW MEXICO RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 21 2009, 11:38 AM~12771138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## issie (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking for someone to transport my car from ontario to Phoenix Lowrider show.
Hope to be there.


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Love that car!!



> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2009, 03:28 AM~12609002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

roooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad trippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 28 2009, 02:21 PM~12838097
> *roooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad trippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup people. i just heard a rumor about the show. are they still having the hop? i heard it was canceled? don't trip i don't know this is why i was asking to see if anybody else had heard the same thing.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS WILL BE THERE IM TAKING THE ROAD TRIP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 29 2009, 12:50 PM~12849104
> *wassup people. i just heard a rumor about the show. are they still having the hop? i heard it was canceled? don't trip i don't know this is why i was asking to see if anybody else had heard the same thing.
> *


:0 :0 :0 LOWRIDER BETTER NOT DO THAT SHYT! I SWEAR ILL STILL HOP MY TRUCK FUK IT! :angry: :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 29 2009, 12:50 PM~12849104
> *wassup people. i just heard a rumor about the show. are they still having the hop? i heard it was canceled? don't trip i don't know this is why i was asking to see if anybody else had heard the same thing.
> *


i heard its exhibition only.


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

ONLY 1 MONTH AWAY FELLAS
hno: hno:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47bombita_@Jan 30 2009, 07:39 AM~12857512
> *ONLY 1 MONTH AWAY FELLAS
> hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it true that lowrider is going to be stopping in Pueblo, Colorado :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2009, 07:13 AM~12857142
> *i heard its exhibition only.
> *



maybe the hoppers should call LRM and find out!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 09:16 AM~12721744
> *ILL BE THERE TAKIN PIX...AND CHILLIN WITH ALL MY NEW MEXICO RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

4 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ANY OF MY BAY HOMIES GONNA BE IN PHX

if you see me in my enchanted shirt say whats up


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559+Jan 29 2009, 08:25 PM~12853932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well this is what i got from Brett from LRM. this is the exact email i recieved.  

*Hello. There is no hop competition this year. No rules, no classes. There will be a hop exhibition of about 10 cars, that are chosen from the list of vehicles interested in attending. Vehicles will be chosen based on performance and looks and exhibitors will be notified in advance if they are chosen to attend. Give me info on your vehicle including pics/and or video. Brett*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 30 2009, 12:41 PM~12858759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 2 2009, 12:10 AM~12879082
> *well this is what i got from Brett from LRM. this is the exact email i recieved.
> 
> Hello. There is no hop competition this year. No rules, no classes. There will be a hop exhibition of about 10 cars, that are chosen from the list of vehicles interested in attending. Vehicles will be chosen based on performance and looks and exhibitors will be notified in advance if they are chosen to attend. Give me info on your vehicle including pics/and or video. Brett
> *


 :0 that sucks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da add to the fairgrounds?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 10:57 AM~12881626
> *wut's da add to the fairgrounds?
> *


gooooooooooooooooooooogle


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 2 2009, 06:53 AM~12880288
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 2 2009, 11:44 AM~12882021
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Arizona State Fairgrounds
1826 W. McDowell Rd
Phoenix AZ 85007


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 12:40 PM~12882420
> *Arizona State Fairgrounds
> 1826 W. McDowell Rd
> Phoenix AZ 85007
> ...


 :biggrin: 

you goin raider?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 2 2009, 01:33 PM~12882865
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you goin raider?
> *



that's da plan trying 2 get reservations for a momo :biggrin: how bout u?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 01:37 PM~12882903
> *that's da plan trying 2 get reservations for a momo  :biggrin:  how bout u?
> *


kayak.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ok I'll be staying at
Towne Place Suites Tempe

bout 8 miles from the fairgrounds  


so I'm going so swing by the YAYAS booth and say wut's up and buy something :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 02:19 PM~12883349
> *ok I'll be staying at
> Towne Place Suites Tempe
> 
> ...


yayas?
ima stop by and introduce my self bro


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 2 2009, 03:03 PM~12883874
> *yayas?
> ima stop by and introduce my self bro
> *



cool homie, swing by don't forget lil pic at IMPALAS MAGAZINE boot at 2 pm I think :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 11:08 PM~12889960
> *cool homie, swing by don't forget lil pic at IMPALAS MAGAZINE boot at 2 pm I think  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Come by and check it out the night before the show...Just a few miles from the fairgrounds


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm at the I17 blk cyn travelodge. recession special $43. I booked it two months ago. 5 min from the show and 10 min from downtown. gotta check in early so I get a room wit a fridge and microwave.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 4 2009, 02:22 PM~12905669
> *I'm at the I17 blk cyn travelodge. recession special $43. I booked it two months ago. 5 min from the show and 10 min from downtown. gotta check in early so I get a room wit a fridge and microwave.
> *


got a number for that joint?

it ain't the roach motel, is it?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 4 2009, 02:32 PM~12905763
> *got a number for that joint?
> 
> it ain't the roach motel, is it?
> *


go to kayak.com and search by price for phoenix. should be one of the first ones on there but its gone up to $55.
its a pretty decent hotel. stayed there a few years back. been stayin at the super 8 recently near downtown on van buren but tryin to save a few bucks this year. they charge like 80/90


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

602-269-6281


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

paaaaaaaarrrtaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so where is da party sat night? or a nice restaurant 2 take da wife out 2 dinner?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHATS UP PEOPLE, O.G.RIDER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. SEE YOU ALL THERE. LATE.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

after this show dont put your cars and trucks away come to our show


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 6 2009, 08:23 PM~12930673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 QUE ONDA "IMP'S" :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!

WITH A MAJOR PRODUCT AND DEALS, PREPAID ORDERS WELCOMED.

SAME LOCATION FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 7 2009, 12:08 AM~12932496
> *LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> WITH A MAJOR PRODUCT AND DEALS, PREPAID ORDERS WELCOMED.
> ...


 :biggrin: THE BEST OF THE BEST....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:angry: Hello. There is no hop competition this year. No rules, no classes. There will be a hop exhibition of about 10 cars, that are chosen from the list of vehicles interested in attending. Vehicles will be chosen based on performance and looks and exhibitors will be notified in advance if they are chosen to attend. Give me info on your vehicle including pics/and or video. Brett SEND PICS WERE? THATS Y THE PEOPLE GO TO THE SHOW IS FOR THA HOP.... THE BIG BOYS WONT TRAVEL TOO HOP FOR FREE BAD CALL LRM BITEN THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU.......


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C OUT OF ATL WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

3 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting will be there with Krazy Kreation


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 8 2009, 08:01 PM~12945317
> *3 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


how many tuff guys you gonna serve?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 7 2009, 06:12 PM~12936845
> *:angry:  Hello. There is no hop competition this year. No rules, no classes. There will be a hop exhibition of about 10 cars, that are chosen from the list of vehicles interested in attending. Vehicles will be chosen based on performance and looks and exhibitors will be notified in advance if they are chosen to attend. Give me info on your vehicle including pics/and or video. Brett SEND PICS WERE? THATS Y THE PEOPLE GO TO THE SHOW IS FOR THA HOP.... THE BIG BOYS WONT TRAVEL TOO HOP FOR FREE BAD CALL LRM BITEN THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU.......
> *


Ya that's fucked up they took the hop away. Nobody should enter their vehicles till they bring it back.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 7 2009, 06:12 PM~12936845
> *:angry:  Hello. There is no hop competition this year. No rules, no classes. There will be a hop exhibition of about 10 cars, that are chosen from the list of vehicles interested in attending. Vehicles will be chosen based on performance and looks and exhibitors will be notified in advance if they are chosen to attend. Give me info on your vehicle including pics/and or video. Brett SEND PICS WERE? THATS Y THE PEOPLE GO TO THE SHOW IS FOR THA HOP.... THE BIG BOYS WONT TRAVEL TOO HOP FOR FREE BAD CALL LRM BITEN THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU.......
> *



Is this for real? No hop competition? WTF does Lowrider Mag think homies just going to go out and bang their cars into the ground for a round of applause??? Cmon JoeRay, are u serious? If I wana see some real hopping I might as well hang out across the street from the show and watch the big boys nose up in the parking lot. I should have know something like this was going to happen. The mag is a grand total of about 10pages lately. :dunno:


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

The hydraulic performance at the phoenix show march 1st will include vehicles from Black Magic, Hi Low, Shorty’s and Street Life Hydraulics. It will feature last years single pump, double pump, radical hop, and street dance champions, some chromed out radical hoppers and the hottest street vehicles we can get. If anyone is interested in performing at one of the shows contact me to discuss what you got and compensation.
Brett


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004_@Feb 9 2009, 07:08 PM~12953778
> *The hydraulic performance at the phoenix show march 1st will include vehicles from Black Magic, Hi Low, Shorty’s and Street Life Hydraulics. It will feature last years single pump, double pump, radical hop, and street dance champions, some chromed out radical hoppers and the hottest street vehicles we can get. If anyone is interested in performing at one of the shows contact me to discuss what you got and compensation.
> Brett
> *



:ugh: ...*YOU KNOW THIS?*


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

need some hotel info,,,wheres everyone stayin,,,so OBSESSION C.C can get booked!!!!!!!! any info will be appriciated!!!!! THANXS


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

COMIN FROM ATL!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 9 2009, 12:47 PM~12951756
> *how many tuff guys you gonna serve?
> *


depends who's man enuf to step to me. I take on all comers. see u there. I won't be hard to find!!! hno:


----------



## suprsaynrudy (Jun 9, 2008)

man, whats up with no hop. next there will be no trophies


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;Hey brett lowrider is going to go out of bussiness if this kind of thing keeps up all lowrider like the competetion hop, when u take that out or play favorites u are telling the lowriders not to come;;there is only 5 shows this year, so u guys can do what u want but on the streets i heard u guys will be boycotted so let ur boss no that it ain't gona work;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;HUH


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't filled all the spots yet. But choosing past champions and cars that hop high with nice paint and chrome underneath wasn't a hard choice. Plus all the people chosen so far have supported our tour and attended many shows over the past years. I won't have the list complete for at least another week or two.

;;;;;;;;;;;;;THIS IS THE LAST MESSAGE FROM BRETT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER CAR CLUB PRESENTS:, 'COMMUNITY CAR SHOW' IN PANORAMA CITY

Suscribirse | Enviar por correo | Imprimir 
TOPFAN Ayer, 11:19 PM | | Publicado: #1 

PREMIER

Mensajes: 2,578
Registrado: Aug 2002
Desde: 'WHERE QUALITY IS PREFFERED OVER QUANTITY"




PREMIER IS PROUD TO CO-SPONSOR 

THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
DEPARTMENT OF RECREATION AND PARKS

'PANORAMA RECREATION CENTER COMMUNITY CAR SHOW'

THIS EVENT WILL TAKE PLACE ON 

SATURDAY APRIL 18, 2009 

PANORAMA RECREATION CENTER 
8600 Hazeltine Ave.
Panorama City, CA 91402

CLICK ON LINK FOR INFO ON PARK

http://www.laparks.org/dos/reccenter/facility/panoramaRC.htm


PLEASE CONTACT ABEL PEREZ FOR ANY INFO @ (818) 756-8189





FLIER TO FOLLOW, SO PUT THIS ON YOUR CALENDER.......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Feb 9 2009, 02:36 PM~12952071
> *Is this for real? No hop competition?  WTF does Lowrider Mag think homies just going to go out and bang their cars into the ground for a round of applause??? Cmon JoeRay, are u serious? If I wana see some real hopping I might as well hang out across the street from the show and watch the big boys nose up in the parking lot.  I should have know something like this was going to happen.  The mag is a grand total of about 10pages lately.  :dunno:
> *



ALOT OF PEOPLE DON'T UNDERSTAND LOWRIDER THE MAG.
DON'T HAVE ALOT TO WITH GO- LO ENTERTAINMENT
MIKE KARSTING IS THE ONE IN CHARGE OF GO- LO HE IS IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS

SO WHAT I'M SAYIN IT'S NOT FAIR TO THROW JOE UNDER THE BUS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 11 2009, 02:13 PM~12973966
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE DON'T UNDERSTAND LOWRIDER THE MAG.
> DON'T HAVE ALOT TO WITH GO- LO ENTERTAINMENT
> MIKE KARSTING IS THE ONE IN CHARGE OF GO- LO HE IS IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS
> ...


I AGREE. I THINK AT THE LEAST A CLEAR EXPLAINATION IS NEEDED TO PROVIDE INFORMATION ON WHAT'S GOING ON AND WHY LOWRIDER IS RUNNING THE WAY IT IS TO BE FAIR WITH THE PEOPLE WHO BUY THE MAGAZINE AND OR SUPPORTED THE MAGAZINE ALL THROUGH THE YEARS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2009, 01:28 AM~12609002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 11 2009, 03:20 PM~12974390
> *I AGREE. I THINK AT THE LEAST A CLEAR EXPLAINATION IS NEEDED TO PROVIDE INFORMATION ON WHAT'S GOING ON AND WHY LOWRIDER IS RUNNING THE WAY IT IS TO BE FAIR WITH THE PEOPLE WHO BUY THE MAGAZINE AND OR SUPPORTED THE MAGAZINE ALL THROUGH THE YEARS.
> *



times are hard and when you don't get any sponsors at 
200,000 a peice it takes away from the over all show 
yea just like everyone else got used to it being easy :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 9 2009, 06:39 PM~12954077
> *COMIN FROM ATL!!!!!!!!
> *


Tell Manny Toro said "Club Obsession" needs to make it to AZ....hehehehe


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 11 2009, 10:00 AM~12972448
> *I haven't filled all the spots yet. But choosing past champions and cars that hop high with nice paint and chrome underneath wasn't a hard choice. Plus all the people chosen so far have supported our tour and attended many shows over the past years. I won't have the list complete for at least another week or two.
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;THIS IS THE LAST MESSAGE FROM BRETT
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

if u wana hop be there;;;;


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2009, 09:45 PM~12987033
> *Tell Manny Toro said "Club Obsession" needs to make it to AZ....hehehehe
> *


TORO...WE STILL NEED HOTEL INFORMATION. WHERE ARE YOU STAYING AT SO I CAN BRING CLUB OBSESSION TO THE SPOT.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2009, 06:45 PM~12987033
> *Tell Manny Toro said "Club Obsession" needs to make it to AZ....hehehehe
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: rm 112


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 9 2009, 12:07 AM~12948215
> *Krazy Kutting will be there with Krazy Kreation
> 
> 
> ...


never mind they didn't let me in they were sold out. Maybe san bernardino. Johnny will be there on behalf of Krazykutting. I'll try and go without the truck to look at the show.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 15 2009, 10:10 AM~13008366
> *never mind they didn't let me in they were sold out. Maybe san bernardino. Johnny will be there on behalf of Krazykutting. I'll try and go without the truck to look at the show.
> *


Mando! Just cruise up for the weekend going to be alot of pre-parties poppin off! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT 2 MORE WEEKS HOMIES AND TIME FOR A ROAD TRIP


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 15 2009, 08:06 PM~13013194
> *TTT 2 MORE WEEKS HOMIES AND TIME FOR A ROAD TRIP
> *


WHEN ARE U GUYS LIVING TO AZ


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 16 2009, 01:38 PM~13017564
> *WHEN ARE U GUYS LIVING TO AZ
> *


FRIDAY FEB 27 th..bro :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man It's almost here hno: hno:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 16 2009, 11:19 PM~13025343
> *FRIDAY FEB 27 th..bro :biggrin:
> *


WE LIVING ON THE FRIDAY FEB AT 2:00 SO CALL ME 562 200 1078


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh snap! :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

next weekend its on & crackin! :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

mite go there w/o the wagon


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE,MAYBE WILL BE SEEING THE SLOW LANE FAMILIA OUT THEIR :nicoderm:


----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THEIR


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dippin62_@Feb 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13034347
> *LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THEIR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

party at the I17 and mcdowell travelodge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13033908
> *ORALE,MAYBE WILL BE SEEING THE SLOW LANE FAMILIA OUT THEIR :nicoderm:
> *


i'll see you out there, Victor!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COOL,REALLY DON'T KNOW THE AREA,BUT FOR SURE IT'LL BE ATM :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll be in town that weekend


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't forget the night before the show....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 19 2009, 01:29 AM~13047412
> *Don't forget the night before the show....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is this an indoor/outdoor show?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRMhopjudge2004+Feb 9 2009, 05:08 PM~12953778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Phoenix last year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 19 2009, 01:13 PM~13050131
> *
> Yes.
> *


  thanks


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:13 PM~13050131
> *:thumbsup:
> Yes.
> *


u gonna bring ur $10,000 dog?
:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

the prelim 10 day forecast for march 1st is 80° :nicoderm:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i hope its a good show....this is the only event here in phoenix that i get to see outta state cars.... :biggrin: hopefully az brings sum NEW toys to the table  
cant wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 19 2009, 05:58 PM~13053135
> *the prelim 10 day forecast for march 1st is 80°  :nicoderm:
> *


naked bishes...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 19 2009, 07:15 PM~13053777
> *naked bishes...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt I CANT WAIT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 20 2009, 03:04 PM~13060837
> *ttt I CANT WAIT
> *


you going to tony


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: : :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13053176
> *i hope its a good show....this is the only event here in phoenix that i get to see outta state cars.... :biggrin: hopefully az brings sum NEW toys to the table
> cant wait.... :biggrin:
> *


There will be alot of action for sure. With LRM cutting shows the hardcore competitiors will be rollin in!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

2 pm....official LIL pic at the Impalas Magazine booth....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOLD OUT!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

......"TIME TO GET DOWN!"....... :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

one more week foolios! one more week!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

N COUNT'N :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where r all da parties for sat?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

UNIQUE IMAGE CAR CLUB will be in the house .


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 21 2009, 06:56 PM~13071275
> *where r all da parties for sat?
> *


there should be a few clubs in the downtown phoenix area havin lrm pre-parties. hit up some of the members of the big car clubs. they know wuts the best places to hit up. :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13064349
> *2 pm....official LIL pic at the Impalas Magazine booth....
> *


nice.

get me backhanding screwed loco on film. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2009, 09:31 PM~13072747
> *nice.
> 
> get me backhanding screwed loco on film.  :0
> *


X2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13072791
> *X2
> *


he won't be there. 

you already know this.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13064349
> *2 pm....official LIL pic at the Impalas Magazine booth....
> *


ill be there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2009, 10:37 PM~13072809
> *he won't be there.
> 
> you already know this.
> *


I'm not the one with big scottiness in my blood. I was at the supershow and ill be in phoenix. where will u be? :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 21 2009, 10:53 PM~13073491
> *I'm not the one with big scottiness in my blood. I was at the supershow and ill be in phoenix. where will u be? :0
> *


YOUR A WANTED MAN,,TOUGH GUY :angry:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:guns:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Feb 21 2009, 11:53 PM~13073491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll see ya sunday.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this I gotta see, I'll bring some popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 15 2009, 10:10 AM~13008366
> *never mind they didn't let me in they were sold out. Maybe san bernardino. Johnny will be there on behalf of Krazykutting. I'll try and go without the truck to look at the show.
> *


Back in I'll be there at 2AM saturday to be in Line we want to fully display the truck for Phoenix


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 22 2009, 06:35 PM~13079117
> *Back in I'll be there at 2AM saturday to be in Line we want to fully display the truck for Phoenix
> *


hope u bringin some coffee!!!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 22 2009, 05:35 PM~13079117
> *Back in I'll be there at 2AM saturday to be in Line we want to fully display the truck for Phoenix
> *


did you get indoors? because me and another member gave up our indoor spots to be outside with the rest of our club


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

COUNT DOWN BEGINS


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*ANYONE HAVE ANY EXTRA PRE REG.???? WILL PAY EXTRA!!!! COMIN FROM TEXAS!!!! A LONG WAY WITH OUT A GUARANTEED SPOT!!!*_   :uh:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 22 2009, 10:10 PM~13081939
> *
> 
> 
> PM ME IF ANYONE HAS A SPOT!!!  *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 22 2009, 08:52 PM~13080770
> *did you get indoors? because me and another member gave up our indoor spots to be outside with the rest of our club
> *


They gave me indoors. Thanks for giving that up I'm the only one going from my club so it works out.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 22 2009, 07:37 PM~13079733
> *hope u bringin some coffee!!!!!
> *


Hell ya. I get to start working on the truck again as soon as it get's back home so I'm excited to show it with that suspension for the last time.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 22 2009, 10:10 PM~13081939
> *
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN IS ON!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:  *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

LEAVIN ATLANTA ON WEDNESDAY,,,,,OBSESSION C.C WILL BE ATTENDIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOCIETY CAR CLUB WILL BE REPPING BIG THIS YEAR!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 21 2009, 06:56 PM~13071275
> *where r all da parties for sat?
> *


Days Inn! Uce..........


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:47 PM~13081645
> *COUNT DOWN BEGINS
> *


good...ill meet you in person on sunday...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Almost time to leave, leaving at 11 am Friday from texas


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Feb 23 2009, 05:17 PM~13089298
> *Days Inn! Uce..........
> *


wanted to thank UCE for tha hotel info,,,,good lookin out homies,,
c all this weekend,,,,,, OBSESSION C.C


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

wut up every body jus giving u guys a heads up on all the speeding camras.there all over. all freeways have them so dont be in a hurry jus cruise on in. as u entering az from north, south, east, and west. i think u can go 5 over the speed limit.but u will see signs letting u know there close by.so other than that from TODA MADRE C.C we wish u and your family a safe trip  :thumbsup: see u guys at the show


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

Obsession c c will be there from atlanta GA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Feb 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13091170
> *wut up every body jus giving u guys a heads up on all the speeding camras.there all over. all freeways have them so dont be in a hurry jus cruise on in. as u entering az from north, south, east, and west. i think u can go 5 over the speed limit.but u will see  signs letting u know there close by.so other than that from TODA MADRE C.C we wish u and your family a safe trip   :thumbsup: see u guys at the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT DIESEL RUNNIN OUT THAT WAY!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Feb 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13091170
> *wut up every body jus giving u guys a heads up on all the speeding camras.there all over. all freeways have them so dont be in a hurry jus cruise on in. as u entering az from north, south, east, and west. i think u can go 5 over the speed limit.but u will see  signs letting u know there close by.so other than that from TODA MADRE C.C we wish u and your family a safe trip   :thumbsup: see u guys at the show
> *


 :biggrin: THANX FOR THE HEADS UP,CAUSE I WAS TOLD BOUT THE CA , AZ STATE LINE,THIERS ALL KIND OF HIGHWAY PATROL TOO,LIKE EVERY OTHER MILE :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Feb 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13091170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 4 da 411


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

yup, don't speed at all as soon as u cross the state line. up to 5 mph over the limit is coo. u go faster than that play at ur own risk. I was out there for all star weekend and I aint seen nothin in the mail so I think I'm good :nicoderm:

drivin out 4am on sat. see yall thizzerrreeee!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

count down homies hope the weather is good... :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 23 2009, 10:45 PM~13093488
> *count down homies hope the weather is good... :biggrin:
> *


85°


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

REMINDER!!!!!! Official LayItLow photo at Impalas Magazine booth----2:00 pm....let's make it happen gente....

Toro


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

loco's gettin' his wedgie at 2.05pm. 


and thanks for the speed info tambien. a ticket would be a great addition to the weekend..... :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

NOT GOING TO BRING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE !


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 21 2009, 11:58 PM~13073834
> *bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :guns:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr_rob_20 (Apr 16, 2006)

hey I really want to go but there sold out so if anybody has any pre registraion forms they would sell let me know.email me at [email protected]


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13094322
> *REMINDER!!!!!! Official LayItLow photo at Impalas Magazine booth----2:00 pm....let's make it happen gente....
> 
> Toro
> *



You know I will be there!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sick bike!  



see ya at the booth, suckas....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2009, 06:41 PM~13101386
> *sick bike!
> see ya at the booth, suckas....
> *


after the shoot make sure u buy me a magazine and t shirt from his booth. its the least u can do for me sparing your life


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 4 2009, 09:17 PM~12606932
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> the lakers will be in town that day also to whoop up on the sorry ass suns. ill be out there in my lakers gear! :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meatwhistle_@Feb 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13101568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


```
Outlook
Sun, Mar 1
P Cloudy
88°F / 56°F
```


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13094322
> *REMINDER!!!!!! Official LayItLow photo at Impalas Magazine booth----2:00 pm....let's make it happen gente....
> 
> Toro
> *


DID U SAY 2:00 ,I'LL B THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13094322
> *REMINDER!!!!!! Official LayItLow photo at Impalas Magazine booth----2:00 pm....let's make it happen gente....
> 
> Toro
> *


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

u should of said 1:45....gente are always fucking late....no matter what....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 10:38 PM~13104171
> *u should of said 1:45....gente are always fucking late....no matter what....
> *


cp time is bad for la raza


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13103113
> *DID U SAY 2:00 ,I'LL B THERE
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2009, 07:41 PM~13101386
> *
> see ya at the booth, suckas....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13101110
> *You know I will be there!
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

who's ready for phoenix? u know I am! 
btw az aint the state to catch a dui. please party responsibly


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 23 2009, 06:56 PM~13090408
> *good...ill meet you in person on sunday...
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Feb 23 2009, 05:17 PM~13089298
> *Days Inn! Uce..........
> *


GOOD TIMES CC STAYING THERE ALSO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13094322
> *REMINDER!!!!!! Official LayItLow photo at Impalas Magazine booth----2:00 pm....let's make it happen gente....
> 
> Toro
> *


COUNT ME IN TORO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 11:52 AM~12828742
> *that's 2......everyone else think its a good idea??? you guys and gals ok with that time????
> *


WHAT TIME IS THA SMOKE OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Feb 25 2009, 02:15 AM~13105624
> *WHAT TIME IS THA SMOKE OUT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


NOTTTTT TOROOOO :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 21 2009, 07:56 PM~13071275
> *where r all da parties for sat?
> *


DAYS INN GOODTIMES WILL BE DOING IT BIG.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Feb 25 2009, 02:18 AM~13105638
> *DAYS INN GOODTIMES WILL BE DOING IT BIG.
> *


THATS A BIG 10-4


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 24 2009, 10:40 PM~13104850
> *who's ready for phoenix? u know I am!
> btw az aint the state to catch a dui. please party responsibly
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 24 2009, 06:57 PM~13101533
> *after the shoot make sure u buy me a magazine and t shirt from his booth. its the least u can do for me sparing your life
> *


i'll consider that one.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 25 2009, 09:41 AM~13107399
> *i'll consider that one.
> *


do it for the economy!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ROBS68 WILL BE AT THAT BOOTH AT 2 LOLS....YUP YUP


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

damn looks like a lot of homies gonna be at the booth at 2, and most of us aint exactly small people. how we all gonna fit in the frame? hope someone got a wide angle lense or maybe 2 pics need to be taken. :rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where are all the pre show parties gonna be at?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2009, 04:42 PM~13110459
> *damn looks like a lot of homies gonna be at the booth at 2, and most of us aint exactly small people. how we all gonna fit in the frame? hope someone got a wide angle lense or maybe 2 pics need to be taken. :rofl:
> *


um stand side ways shoulder to shoulder short guys kneeling...tall guys at the back and ummmm gorditos...damn...we'll just fit in anywhere...heheheheh and ummmm Panoramic shot???? hehehehe.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2009, 03:17 AM~13105635
> *NOTTTTT TOROOOO :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2009, 03:10 AM~13105602
> *GOOD TIMES CC STAYING THERE ALSO
> *


meeeeeeeeeee tooooooooooooo..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

for everyone making the trip to Phx....be careful and drive safe...see everyone there.......and for those that couldn't make it...I'm sure we'll be posting a TON of pics....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 25 2009, 08:26 PM~13113262
> *um stand side ways shoulder to shoulder short guys kneeling...tall guys at the back and ummmm FLUFFY...damn...we'll just fit in anywhere...heheheheh  and ummmm Panoramic shot???? hehehehe.....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck to everyone heading out to phoenix! See ya there!


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Neu Exposure will be there to represent! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sounds like i am not going to be able to get any sleep at the days inn. :0


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 25 2009, 09:28 PM~13113297
> *for everyone making the trip to Phx....be careful and drive safe...see everyone there.......and for those that couldn't make it...I'm sure we'll be posting a TON of pics....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

leaving tomorrow at 3pm :biggrin: ...14 hour drive


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

sup gente ill be there 4 sure... wish my car was fully done but non the less ill be there and cruisin afterwards :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PHOENIX 2009!!!! ALMOST HERE!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 26 2009, 02:50 PM~13120234
> *PHOENIX 2009!!!! ALMOST HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


your best photo yet! :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

GROUPE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin: 
TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

lets all hit mcdowell hard on the blvd after the show! fuck da cops!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Feb 25 2009, 03:15 AM~13105624
> *WHAT TIME IS THA SMOKE OUT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 26 2009, 03:50 PM~13120234
> *PHOENIX 2009!!!! ALMOST HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

JUST FINISHED LOADING UP LEAVING @ 7AM HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES GOOD TIMES FOR SURE IN ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 27 2009, 02:39 AM~13126346
> *JUST FINISHED LOADING UP LEAVING @ 7AM HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES GOOD TIMES FOR SURE IN ARIZONA :biggrin:
> *


see ya there, chuchie!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

20Hrs ridin bout 8 more togo...


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)

wish i could be there this is when it sucks to live in england :angry: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF PHOENIX PRIME CAR AND BIKE CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ALL THE OUT OF STATE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE COMING DOWN TO PHOENIX FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I WISH I WAS THERE THIS YEAR....  *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

leaving in 5 hours... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF "LIQUID ASSETS" IS COMING DOWN FOR THE PHOENIX SHOW???


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13127504
> *I WISH I WAS THERE THIS YEAR....
> *


damn that sux. u did tha damn thang at last years show. ill try to take better pics in ur absense. try to make san bernardino. :nicoderm:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13127504
> *I WISH I WAS THERE THIS YEAR....
> *


get on a plane theres still time I'll hold a wrist band for you


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

I CANT GO MY SELF THIS YEAR.
NO BABY SITTER, FOR MY 16 MONTH OLD SON, 
SEE YOU NEXT YEAR MAYBE OR NEXT BIG SHOW OUT THERE. LATE. TONY PARKER.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HOPE THIS HELPS OUT ALL THE HOMIES COMIN TO AZ!! 

http://www.abc15.com/content/news/phoenixm...d79d0A.cspx?p=2


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope there are some good pics posted up for this show.. I got to work.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Feb 27 2009, 07:54 PM~13133130
> *I hope there are some good pics posted up for this show.. I got to work.
> *


Dont worry! The homies from Impalas Magazine will be posting them!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Caught this homie rollin into Phoenix earlier today!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

SHOW UP AND SHOW SOME LOVE....ART SHOW AT THE TAT SHOP

SPONSORED BY JUST BLAZED OF PHOENIX AND WET PAINT OF TEMPE, ALONG WITH TATTOO EMPIRE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ART SHOW ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY THE 28TH STARTING AT 6 PM. WE WILL BE SHOWING ART FROM DIFFERENT STYLES.. 
TATTOO ARTISTS PARTICIPATING ARE FROM URBAN ART TATTOO, TATTOO BLVD, CUSTOM INK, IMMACULATE TATTOO, BLACK LANTERN TATTOO ALSO MIKE ROPER AND ISAAC FAINKUJEN.


ALSO FROM THE GRAFFITI SCENE, WE WILL BE HAVING BUG, JERO, ELSE, SUCH, SREK, GNES, SEKER REPPING THE INNER CITY RECREATION AND REMEMBER TO TELL A FRIEND! KING 157 KAPER, LALO, SASE, SNAFU, SALTY, & BREZ............

ALSO FREELANCE ARTISTS CAROLINA FROM MEXICO CITY, MOISES OF PHOENIX ALONG WITH BUGS FROM BUGS AUTO ART AND DANNY D OF LOS ANGELES SHOWING OFF ART FROM THE LOW RIDER CULTURE.

PLAYING THE JAMS ARE THE HOMIES DJ TENS AND DJ POPO......
HOPE TO SEE MY HOMIES SHOWING SOME LOVE.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I hit the road in less than 7 hours! hno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry guys and gals...I won't be making it....I was packing my stuff in the Jeep and tripped over my camera bag shoulder strap (how ironic) and slammed my shoulder into a pillar at my house....popped my shoulder out........

make sure you guys smile and girls pose when you see Carlos, Mr. Fisheye, and Mando snapping pics for Impalas Mag....and the 2:00 pm layitlow pic is still on so make sure you show up......

and the new Issue 4 is debuting in AZ this weekend.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2009, 10:01 AM~13137259
> *sorry guys and gals...I won't be making it....I was packing my stuff in the Jeep and tripped over my camera bag shoulder strap (how ironic) and slammed my shoulder into a pillar at my house....popped my shoulder out........
> 
> make sure you guys smile and girls pose when you see Carlos, Mr. Fisheye, and Mando snapping pics for Impalas Mag....and the 2:00 pm layitlow pic is still on so make sure you show up......
> ...


   Hope you're ok


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Feb 27 2009, 07:37 PM~13132966
> *HOPE THIS HELPS OUT ALL THE HOMIES COMIN TO AZ!!
> 
> http://www.abc15.com/content/news/phoenixm...d79d0A.cspx?p=2
> *


DAWM THEY JUST DESPERATE FOR MONEY WITH ALL THOSE CAMERAS GOING ON FOR SPEEDING :guns: :guns:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone got an extra wristband for sale i'll pay full price for it. they aint sellin em to the public this year and I aint tryin to deal with that long ass line tomorrow. we can meet at the setup this afternoon, or tonite at the days inn or marcs. lemme know or pass the word to those who are in phx for the show who might need the extra cash. thanks a lot.

-loco
310-927-7422


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13130209
> *damn that sux. u did tha damn thang at last years show. ill try to take better pics in ur absense. try to make san bernardino. :nicoderm:
> *


*thanks for taking the pics for me in advance..... san bernadino for sure..!!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 27 2009, 04:37 PM~13130415
> *get on a plane theres still time I'll hold a wrist band for you
> *


*bro ...thats real cool of you .....i will hold you to that for bernadino show... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 28 2009, 02:17 PM~13138862
> *thanks for taking the pics for me in advance..... san bernadino for sure..!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:

you'll be with us in spirit!
until june....
:nicoderm:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE IN AZ 2-28-09


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

ANYONE WITH MOVE IN PICS??? :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Feb 28 2009, 10:59 PM~13141761
> *ANYONE WITH MOVE IN PICS??? :biggrin:
> *


I SECOND THAT MOTION


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got 2 Phoenix, long ass drive bout 2 go 2 dinner :biggrin: where r da parties


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* Good Show here are some pics of the move in from Slow Lane Familia *









* A bum that was doing his gangsta walk and dogging me LMAO*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* I DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS SHIT>>>>>*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOME MORE PICS @ MOVE IN DAY SOCIETY C.C.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* NICE PICS BIGGATO799 YOUR EL CO IS LOOKING CLEAN!!*


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 28 2009, 11:53 PM~13142181
> * NICE PICS BIGGATO799 YOUR EL CO IS LOOKING CLEAN!!
> *



THANKS YOU! YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN CARS!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 28 2009, 10:58 PM~13142217
> *THANKS YOU!  YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN CARS!
> *


* SO DO YOU GUYS BRO! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* Well homies thats all the pics i got from the move in day! its been a hot and long day!! i will post more up tommorw enjoy!! *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 28 2009, 11:07 PM~13142254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PICS LOOK GOOD HOMIE! EYE B CHECKNM OUT 2MORROW!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

* I DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS SHIT>>>>>*










:uh: 
:no: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WISH I WAS THERE!!! :|


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 1 2009, 01:18 AM~13142686
> *WISH I WAS THERE!!! :|
> *


ME 2! :angry:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 1 2009, 08:10 AM~13142639
> * I DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS SHIT>>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT CRUISE :dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Good pic


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

BOOOOOOO YAAAAAAAA :0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

bad ass pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

wish i was there


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

shitty cell phone pics, but the show looks cool. plenty more pics coming....


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 1 2009, 09:54 AM~13144126
> *shitty cell phone pics, but the show looks cool. plenty more pics coming....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

keep them coming


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 1 2009, 12:31 PM~13144957
> *keep them coming
> *


x1231541524231 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 28 2009, 10:07 PM~13142254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see you Bigg Shayne !! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 1 2009, 12:54 PM~13144126
> *shitty cell phone pics, but the show looks cool. plenty more pics coming....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

PICS OF THE SHOW PLS. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Pics of the Hop :dunno:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Mar 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13148608
> *PICS OF THE SHOW PLS. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x 2.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

PICS?? I WANT VIDS!! :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice plaque ,car looks tight


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;;SOME ONE POST DA BOMB TRUCKS;;FULL CUSTOME OR RADICAL;;;OR WAS THERE ANY;;;;;;BIG AL WANTS 2 NO;;;*


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_KOOL PICS_


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 1 2009, 08:50 PM~13149169
> *;;;;;;;SOME ONE POST DA BOMB TRUCKS;;FULL CUSTOME OR RADICAL;;;OR WAS THERE ANY;;;;;;BIG AL WANTS 2 NO;;;
> *


*
i dont think there was any :ugh: :ugh:*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Mar 1 2009, 11:39 PM~13149066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 28 2009, 10:22 PM~13141943
> * Good Show here are some pics of the move in from Slow Lane Familia
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AIN'T NO BUM , THAT SOLDJA BOYS DAD!!
:420:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 1 2009, 11:07 PM~13149380
> *No headlights, grill & bumper :thumbsdown: what a way to put on a hop LRM judges by allowing incomplete cars hop
> *


 :0


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Some nice pics...homiez... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

man its been a long ass time since I been to a show this good! those that didn't go missed out. lots of clean rides and a lot of fine ladies :nicoderm:
who woulda thought a limited 2009 tour would result in a kickass show :dunno:
thanks to manny for invitin me to the rollerz only preparty. u guys definitely know how to throw a shindig! preciate u guyz showin me sum love and bearing with my dunk ass :cheesy:
I'm hoping san bernardino is just as good a show. see everyone in june! :wave:
next stop for me, dub in 3 weeks :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY CHICK PICS! :nicoderm: :0 :werd: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 1 2009, 11:37 PM~13150227
> *ANY CHICK PICS! :nicoderm:  :0  :werd:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2 :yes: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2009, 10:15 PM~13141893
> *just got 2 Phoenix, long ass drive bout 2 go 2 dinner  :biggrin:  where r da parties
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY+Mar 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13149582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* There was a couple bro! *


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

just got back 
cool show post some pic soon
5 hr driver to there and 5 hr back


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Who won single double and dance ?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

man, so many cars and people. 

hot as hell out there.... i would've taken more pics but we got busy and you know the rest.

a lot of dudes taking photos though - they should be plastered all over LIL.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.sin-magazine.com/images/_events...oenix-2009.html


there are over 700 pics on Ryans Website


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 2 2009, 11:52 AM~13153016
> *http://www.sin-magazine.com/images/_events...oenix-2009.html
> there are over 700 pics on Ryans Website
> *


NICE PICS!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

>


----------



## mr_rob_20 (Apr 16, 2006)

I got this for my cavi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

oops double post....my bad


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

we won this at the show...off a $25 raffle ticket :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

PRIDE C.C. WAS THERE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

MORE OF THIS ONE?  :0 








SHE'S THICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS?



:0 AND MORE CHICKS?!  :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* GOOD SHOW!! LOTZ OF CLEAN CARS CANIT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!! we got 1st place mild customs 50's!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*OH MY LORD!!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

BIG TRAFFIC SO CAL FOR LIFE


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 2 2009, 03:42 PM~13156217
> *
> 
> 
> ...













Nalgas mi dios... That's what we call a whale tail in the fishnet capitan...


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW lots of nice pics!! Keep them coming please!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 2 2009, 04:42 PM~13156217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 2 2009, 05:01 PM~13156394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

After Show pics from last night @ Pepe's Pizza now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> Dawm this bish is fine!!!! any more of this one.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 2 2009, 07:38 PM~13157890
> *After Show pics from last night @ Pepe's Pizza now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> *


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Mar 2 2009, 07:50 PM~13158018
> *Dawm this bish is fine!!!! any more of this one.
> *



*--> {Marielena} Offical Local Model <-- 


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=198403701


this hynas from tucson here is her myspace link*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Mar 2 2009, 08:24 PM~13158451
> *--> {Marielena} Offical Local Model <--
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=198403701
> this hynas from tucson here is her myspace link
> *


thanks for the info
shes offically on my stalking list


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

POST PICS OF MORE CARS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

who took some sweepstakes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Mar 2 2009, 08:24 PM~13158451
> *--> {Marielena} Offical Local Model <--
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=198403701
> this hynas from tucson here is her myspace link
> *


Only 19 years old thanks for the link. :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2009, 10:01 PM~13160076
> *who took some sweepstakes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



















BEST OF SHOW "SCAR FACE"


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2009, 10:01 PM~13160076
> *who took some sweepstakes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SCAR FACE 1st AND A BAD ASS ORANGE 64 BUILT BY "V-MAX" TOOK 2nd


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2009, 09:52 PM~13149204
> *i dont think there was any  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


I was there


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 2 2009, 12:34 AM~13150209
> *man its been a long ass time since I been to a show this good! those that didn't go missed out. lots of clean rides and a lot of fine ladies :nicoderm:
> who woulda thought a limited 2009 tour would result in a kickass show :dunno:
> thanks to manny for invitin me to the rollerz only preparty. u guys definitely know how to throw a shindig! preciate u guyz showin me sum love and bearing with my dunk ass :cheesy:
> ...


DONT TRIP BRO...U'RE ALWAYS WELCOME TO COME TO OUR PARTY...

....DID YOU GET LAID....IF YOU DIDNT THEN I PROMISE U NEXT TIME YOU WILL!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: Those must be some nice, big sand dollar nipples. :biggrin: 

Nice Pic, homie. I know you got some more. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13133644
> *Caught this homie rollin into Phoenix earlier today!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0 THAT WAS ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ D.D. 64_@Mar 2 2009, 01:36 PM~13153489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 *these muthafukers make me realize how much futher i have to go*


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 3 2009, 01:50 AM~13162371
> *:0  :0  these muthafukers make me realize how much futher i have to go
> *


yea no shit. and all I got is a bus pass!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 3 2009, 12:45 AM~13162078
> *DONT TRIP BRO...U'RE ALWAYS WELCOME TO COME TO OUR PARTY...
> 
> ....DID YOU GET LAID....IF YOU DIDNT THEN I PROMISE U NEXT TIME YOU WILL!
> ...


:0

preciate the hospitality.
no booty for me but I did get a phone #.

see yall in berdoo! :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 3 2009, 12:45 AM~13162078
> *DONT TRIP BRO...U'RE ALWAYS WELCOME TO COME TO OUR PARTY...
> 
> ....DID YOU GET LAID....IF YOU DIDNT THEN I PROMISE U NEXT TIME YOU WILL!
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> * Good Show here are some pics of the move in from Slow Lane Familia *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

forgot what dudes name was - JC, or JG or something... cool cat. congrats on that truck placing!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> > * Good Show here are some pics of the move in from Slow Lane Familia *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 2 2009, 11:11 PM~13161151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is from SEMA


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Mar 2 2009, 03:00 PM~13155213
> *we won this at the show...off a $25 raffle ticket :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


 bad ass pic


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Mar 3 2009, 12:33 PM~13166489
> *This pic is from SEMA
> *


yes this is from SEMA ,BY THE TIME GOT TO CHUEYS CAR MY CAMERA WAS DEAD :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> LOVE the pic of RUG BURNS!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> > LOVE the pic of RUG BURNS!!!
> 
> 
> I love rug burn too! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

if you got any more pics of this chic please post them or pm them to me. :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> > * Good Show here are some pics of the move in from Slow Lane Familia *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2009, 06:11 PM~13170004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

who got 1st 2nd and 3rd in traditional


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 3 2009, 01:17 AM~13162233
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0 THAT WAS ME  :biggrin:
> *


An Impalas Photographer never sleeps! I didnt have my show camera so I shot it with my blackberry! lol But it still looks good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think! Im still working on the rest for Impalas Magazine


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 3 2009, 06:58 PM~13170484
> *Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think! Im still working on the rest for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

This one is for my son "Bird" in Heaven :angel:  :angel:
"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 3 2009, 01:30 AM~13162291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
bad ass elco. if that hurt my eyes on the computer, i could only imagine how it looked in the sunlight.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 3 2009, 01:05 AM~13162182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAM, SHE IS TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP. LOOKS LIKE 10 MILES OF BAD ROAD.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 3 2009, 10:28 AM~13164949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats JC bad ass painter his truck is awesome !! Very nice 62 also (blue balls )


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 2 2009, 11:26 PM~13161391
> *SCAR FACE 1st AND A BAD ASS ORANGE 64 BUILT BY "V-MAX" AND TEAM ULTIMATE  TOOK 2nd
> *


BUILT IN 27 DAYS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 3 2009, 09:31 PM~13172541
> *DAAAAAAM, SHE IS TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP. LOOKS LIKE 10 MILES OF BAD ROAD.
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2009, 07:11 PM~13170004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t will be up in our website....www.RollerzOnly.com ...REAL SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 3 2009, 06:56 PM~13170463
> *An Impalas Photographer never sleeps! I didnt have my show camera so I shot it with my blackberry! lol But it still looks good!
> *


thanks for the pic


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

post more pictures of these two towncars




anybody got more pictures of the bigbody ,parked next-to the 90's lac??


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 3 2009, 09:52 PM~13172906
> *BUILT IN 27 DAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, super clean build


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRIDE C.C. had a great time.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Mar 4 2009, 09:34 AM~13177451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some clean Rides....


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Mar 4 2009, 10:25 AM~13177977
> *Some clean Rides....
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

some of the ladies from the show....enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Mar 4 2009, 01:48 PM~13179013
> *some of the ladies from the show....enjoy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: IT'S ABOUT TIME! THAT'S WHAT {EYE'M} TALKIN ABOUT! :uh:  :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## oldschoollow55 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Mar 4 2009, 12:48 PM~13179013
> *some of the ladies from the show....enjoy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




good looking out homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
yea !!! what they said :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*CHECK OUT SOME PICS FROM THE PHX SHOW BY THE HOMIE mr. fisheye!!!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=462876&st=0


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: DAAAAAMIIITT!!!! "PUTAAANG" EVERYWHERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

STREETSTYLE CC LA,MARYLAND,CHI TOWN.SANTA FE, AND CASA GRANDE REPPED THAT SHIT THIS YEAR... :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Mar 4 2009, 05:59 PM~13182473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY KID! :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Mar 2 2009, 03:00 PM~13155213
> *we won this at the show...off a $25 raffle ticket :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow congrats wuz wondering who won the 64 !!! dam :0 
TTT!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:wave: killer pics ,looks like it was a bad show.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 5 2009, 04:40 PM~13194342
> *:0 wow congrats wuz wondering who won the 64 !!! dam :0
> TTT!!!
> *


Thanks! Still can't believe it!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 3 2009, 09:17 AM~13164128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass '66 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 5 2009, 07:30 PM~13196105
> *That's a bad ass '66  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hey can someone help me out here

lowrider called me today and said they have a check for 250.00 for me for something i won . i didnt stay for the speciality awards, i won 1st in street convert got my plaque and left. what would that 250.00 be for?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> hey can someone help me out here
> 
> lowrider called me today and said they have a check for 250.00 for me for something i won . i didnt stay for the speciality awards, i won 1st in street convert got my plaque and left. what would that 250.00 be for?
> 
> ...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13196323
> *hey can someone help me out here
> 
> lowrider called me today and said they have a check for 250.00 for me for something i won . i didnt stay for the speciality awards, i won 1st in street convert got my plaque and left. what would that 250.00 be for?
> *


probably for original, sounds like third place! I'll pick you up and we will go get it!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 5 2009, 08:25 PM~13196601
> *probably for original, sounds like third place!  I'll pick you up and we will go get it!
> *


cant be original im no where near original my car is the 66 impala white with red convert top on page 22 ,its third place for something but i dont know what. well they sending the check i just had to sign a w9 they emailed me. maybe they will put what its for with the check


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13196323
> *hey can someone help me out here
> 
> lowrider called me today and said they have a check for 250.00 for me for something i won . i didnt stay for the speciality awards, i won 1st in street convert got my plaque and left. what would that 250.00 be for?
> *


Thats for third place sweepstakes 1ST 1000.00,second 500.00,third 250.00 great congratulations. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 5 2009, 08:50 PM~13196869
> *cant be original im no where near original my car is the 66 impala white with red convert top on page 22 ,its third place for something but i dont know what. well they sending the check i just had to sign a w9 they emailed me. maybe they will put what its for with the check
> *


maybe for traditional sweepstakes


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Mar 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13197006
> *Thats for third place sweepstakes 1ST 1000.00,second 500.00,third 250.00 great congratulations. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ZuGsAxYdY








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKmnwn2tbqs










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cvut2ZwmbM










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWPW_o6TVtA


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

3rd place sweepstakes


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 5 2009, 08:50 PM~13196869
> *cant be original im no where near original my car is the 66 impala white with red convert top on page 22 ,its third place for something but i dont know what. well they sending the check i just had to sign a w9 they emailed me. maybe they will put what its for with the check
> *


Damn homie you need to watch out with those W9's. Thos equal 1099's... Save some of your cash because Mr Taxman will have that ass at the end of the year TRUST ME.. I hate 1099's they will haunt you if you dont have you money right.. Just giving you a heads up on that been there done that... Lets just say IRS dont play they came and took 8g's I had hidden in my girlfriends account. Now she is my wife but still they booked it a month before my wedding... WACK!!!! 

I-llegal 
R-etrieval
S-cammers


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

am i the only one that didnt like the show? :angry:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cvut2ZwmbM

:wow: 

OMG...Who is the whore in the tight jeans???


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DAM DAM DAM!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 6 2009, 04:01 AM~13198664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY FUTURE BABY'S MAMMA................... :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 3 2009, 08:17 AM~13164128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Ralph Congrats on the win :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 6 2009, 06:10 PM~13204302
> *MY FUTURE BABY'S MAMMA................... :biggrin:
> *


too late homie. I knocked her up after the show. u gonna help me pay child support? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 5 2009, 07:53 PM~13196323
> *hey can someone help me out here
> 
> lowrider called me today and said they have a check for 250.00 for me for something i won . i didnt stay for the speciality awards, i won 1st in street convert got my plaque and left. what would that 250.00 be for?
> *



well i finnally found out what i won today i won 2nd place traditional which 250.00 didnt sound right so i asked why did i only get 250 they said i didnt score enough points to get the full 500.00 sounds a little funny to me but o well


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*phoenixshow2009.rollerzonly.com*


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 11 2009, 08:18 PM~13253763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT A REAL CADDY SHOULD LOOK LIKE WITH A REAL HYNA!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 11 2009, 07:18 PM~13253763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice someone ZOOM in on that!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

push Ctrl and scroll the wheel on the mouse


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap+Mar 11 2009, 08:18 PM~13253763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Was she really walking around like that?!?

Any more angles?

And her myspace :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 12 2009, 08:01 AM~13258625
> *push Ctrl and scroll the wheel on the mouse
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 11 2009, 08:18 PM~13253763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 10 2009, 08:29 PM~13243012
> *
> phoenixshow2009.rollerzonly.com
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 6 2009, 02:03 AM~13198667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 12 2009, 09:01 AM~13258625
> *push Ctrl and scroll the wheel on the mouse
> *




doesn't work :dunno:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 13 2009, 09:51 AM~13270087
> *doesn't work :dunno:
> *


at the same time


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

sucked........waste of my time...show was small and fucking lowrider magazine agian treating people like shit.... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------

